# would a teenagers like Animal Kingdom Villas?



## maryk (Jan 19, 2010)

Would a teenager like the AK villa and pool area or are we better off taking a Beach Club Villa?

This would be in July.

thanks - Maryk


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 19, 2010)

I think they would like Animal Kingdom (Kidani or Jambo) and the pool.  I also think they would be happy at any DVC resort if it's their first time.  Once they start staying at other resorts/comparing, everyone has a different opinion.  You cannot beat the location of BCV or BWVs though.  Just my opinion/thought.


----------



## toontoy (Jan 22, 2010)

Having stayed at the beach club villa's and the regular animal kingdom hotel I can tell you i loved them both. My wife loved the views of the animals and we often returned to our room and ordered room service for dinner and sat for hours watching them and relaxing. The pool was great. I did feel a but out of the way but it was very relaxing to me. 

We loved our stay at the beach club. Here it wass very different. We had a villa and spent hardly any time at all in it. We were always at the parks and the pool. The slide was great and the sand bottom beach park was fun. The location was the best part as we often took midday breaks from Epcot and the stuidos and walked to the resort swam had fun and returned. 

I would say that both the pools are great. Beach club and the animal kingdom do have very different pools but I think they are both great. The main differences is the location and relaxation. My wife prefers being close to the parks then she gets her nap time and we have a full day at parks. While at animal kingdom we often found ourselves staying at the parks all day and either returning early and leaving late. 

These are just my thoughts hope they help


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 22, 2010)

As a parent of 13 and 8 yr old boys and a DVC member, mine have more than a few trips under their belts.

We've only been over to dinner at Jiko's, but my kids have no desire to stay at AKV. No walking to DTD(like SSR), no walking to DHS/Epcot(BCV and BWV).  

I don't think either the Jambo or Kidani pool is as cool as Stormalong Bay at BCV. Plus the slide at SAB is really cool.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 22, 2010)

With a teenager, in July, if you can get a Beach Club villa  -- go for it!  (Unless she/he is really into animals -- and during my stay there last Nov., there weren't many out and about until 10-10:30 a.m. when you might want to be at a Park anyway).  (They are both enjoyable resorts, but hands down, teenager in July, BCV!)


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 22, 2010)

As a mom of two teens, I can tell you I would take BC.
I purposely purchased at SSR, not only because we really do love the resort and GV, but my teens can walk to DTD, when they want to have their own time. The movies are there, DQ and just walking around.

The BC has the Boadwalk and although not sure of your passes, the teens could also go to Epcot one evening or DS.

Although AK is beautiful, if you are thinking of things for your teens to do and keep busy when you are back at the resort, my vote would be for BC.

Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## maryk (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.

We choose BCV.  It is only a one bedroom. But there is only 3 of us, so we should be good.  ( I hope  )


My daughter is getting excited about the pool, my DH is getting excited about how close it is to WDW.

maryk


----------

